# Pick a Team For The World Cup - Big Money To Be Won



## Spite

*** Updated ** World Cup - Teams Matched With Players*

Rules are simple. *Private Message* me a number between 1 - 32.

Someone else, preferably an (honest) mod will secretly randomly assign teams to numbers.

Once everyone has selected a number we'll match names and teams.

Winner - 10 million creds
Runner up - 5 million creds
3rd place - 2 million creds

Group Winner - 1 million creds
Group Runner up - 500k creds
Bottom of group - 250k creds

Worst team in competition - 10 million creds (decided by points then Goal Difference, shared if 2 or more equally shit teams finish with the same Goal Difference).

*Finally - Here are your teams!*


*Group A - COMPLETE*

Brazil - Don Rifle - *WINS 1 MILLION CREDITS*
Mexico - Spite - *WINS 500K CREDITS*
Croatia - UFC Owns
Cameroon - Stun Gun - *WINS 250k CREDITS PLUS 10 MILLION CREDITS FOR BEING WORST OF THE WORST*


*Group B - COMPLETE*

Netherlands - TheAuger - *WINS 1 MILLION CREDITS*
Chile - HitorGetHit - *WINS 500K CREDITS*
Spain - N/A -
Australia - edlavis88 - *WINS 250K CREDITS*


*Group C - COMPLETE*

Colombia - Andrus - *WINS 1 MILLION CREDITS*
Greece - OKHO - *WINS 500K CREDITS*
Ivory Cost - John8204
Japan - onip69 - *WINS 250K CREDITS*


*Group D - COMPLETE*

Costa Rica - Soojooko - *WINS 1 MILLION CREDITS*
Uruguay - Boatoar - *WINS 500K CREDITS*
Italy - orangekoolaid
England - N/A

*Group E - COMPLETE*

France - BaBoom - *WINS 1 MILLION CREDITS*
Switzerland - Hammerlock - *WINS 500K CREDITS*
Ecuador - Dr Gonzo 
Honduras - Cookie Monster - *WINS 250K CREDITS*

*Group F - COMPLETE*

Argentina - N/A
Nigeria - Alan S - *WINS 500K CREDITS*
Bosnia - N/A
Iran - AJClark - *WINS 250K CREDITS*

*Group G - COMPLETE*

Germany - CupCake - *WINS 1 MILLION CREDITS*
USA - HorsePowerR - *WINS 500K CREDITS*
Portugal - Gazh
Ghana - Killz - *WINS 250K CREDITS*


*Group H - COMPLETE*

Belgium - No Mercy - *WINS 1 MILLION CREDITS*
Algeria - N/A 
Russia - AlphaDawg
Korea - Kickstat - *WINS 250K CREDITS*

------------------------------------------------------------------

WINNER - CupCake scores 10 million credits! - Big Grats!

RUNNER-UP - TheAuger nets 5 million credits!

3RD Place - DonRifle bags 2 million credits

Thanks for playing all.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

If nobody has assigned numbers I will assign them right now just in a random number generator.

EDIT: List is made.


----------



## Spite

HitOrGetHit said:


> If nobody has assigned numbers I will assign them right now just in a random number generator.
> 
> EDIT: List is made.


Nice.

Once the numbers are in I'll request the list from you.


----------



## Stun Gun

This is a great idea Spite. Nice event


----------



## Killz

Come on, we need more people in on this.


----------



## No_Mercy

I just want to say thanks for playing everybody. I already know I won. $10 million magically appear...now!!!


----------



## Stun Gun

people sign up so I can win and laugh at No Mercy when he fails


----------



## LizaG

I'm in!


----------



## No_Mercy

Lolz!  I already lost opening day when I was rooting for Croatia. Now I'm going for Team Uruguay!


----------



## Stun Gun

they lost too lol


----------



## Killz

Hahahahahahah a BURN! :laugh:


----------



## AlanS

Just sent you a PM Spite.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spite

Giving this to until the end of the day before I open it up to the plebs section 

If you havent got your number in do so now!


----------



## Killz

This is now in the UFC section for a bit more exposure!

Get your numbers in guys


----------



## Soojooko

EDIT: oops... just seen i need to pm


----------



## Andrus

Can't wait!


----------



## Spite

Ok waiting on Soojooko and Gonzo to send new picks then there is just 5 numbers left!


----------



## Spite

5 Numbers left. One of them could Brazil or Germany?!

Easy credits up for grabs.

I'm closing this in the next couple of hours.


----------



## Spite

Last call for new entrants.

I've requested the team list from HitorGetHit. When I get it I'm closing the event.

Could be 5 minutes could be hours....


----------



## Spite

And...

Closed!


----------



## No_Mercy

Divulge the names and numbers so we can see that I'm the clear winner! Heeee...heee!


----------



## LizaG

My faint heart is still getting over the shock of a quadruple post


----------



## Stun Gun

Well ive got no hope.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

well shit, i guess 6 isn't my lucky number anymore because I jsut got croatia


----------



## Dr Gonzo

EDIT. Nevermind. Bloody Equador.


----------



## Stun Gun

At least you have a chance of getting out of your group Owns. My team will finish last and not win a game lol


----------



## Cookie Monster

Stun Gun said:


> At least you have a chance of getting out of your group Owns. My team will finish last and not win a game lol


You and me both, breh -.-


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Stun Gun said:


> At least you have a chance of getting out of your group Owns. My team will finish last and not win a game lol


Nah mexico could probably draw with them and camerron might beat them, they already got fleeced by brazil so i'm screwed.


----------



## Spite

Spain and Argentina amongst the 5 not picked.

:S I hope they dont meet in the final!



Cookie Monster said:


> You and me both, breh -.-


Remember - Having a shit team is good. 250k for finishing bottom, plus a chance to win 10 million credits if your team is the worst of the worst!


----------



## LizaG

Germany huh?...

Could be interesting.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Of course cupcake who doesnt even watch football gets one of the best picks in the tournament


----------



## Cookie Monster

Spite said:


> Spain and Argentina amongst the 5 not picked.
> 
> :S I hope they dont meet in the final!
> 
> 
> 
> Remember - Having a shit team is good. 250k for finishing bottom, plus a chance to win 10 million credits if your team is the worst of the worst!


Well, I'm a strong contender for that one! Honduras has never made it out of group stage at the World Cup. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## boatoar

Haha. Go Forlan and Suarez. Costa Ricans ruined me.


----------



## DonRifle

I picked 11 because of Romario, low and behold I got Brazil! I'll take those credits now please!!!


----------



## AlanS

As the guy who got Nigeria, its a blessing no one entered to pick Argentina. At least I may get out of the group stages.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kickstar

Nice, i got Korea. I could win those 10 mil:thumb02:


----------



## LizaG

Just checked scores...what were they again gazh?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Bloody hell I can see liza winning this whole thing and she doesn't even know anything about it hahaha. Hopefully croatia lose to cameroon and mexico so i can win that 10 mil.


----------



## AJClark

Looks like I'm in the running for worst team of the tournament! Iran. Yes, get in?


----------



## HorsepoweR

Usa! Usa!


----------



## No_Mercy

Damn Owns has Crotia and Boatar has Uruguay. I'm stuck with Belgium waffles! Well at least they make good beer; Stella.


----------



## MagiK11

I'm definitely out of this event and growing up in Haiti (soccer being the biggest thing here) I'll fill you guys in on a funny conversation I had with my dad and step mom the day the world cup was starting.



> My step mom: "A few family members of mine just landed in Brazil today."
> 
> Dad: "They must have so many flights going there, it'll be hectic for the next little while."
> 
> Me: "What's going on? Is there a big event going on? Why are people flying there?"
> 
> Step mom: "James, you have to be the only person on earth who doesn't know the World Cup is about to start."
> 
> Me: "It's this year?"


----------



## Spite

I meant to post this list before but it totally slipped my mind.

So in the interest of fair play heres the list that HIT sent me, if anyone thinks I've screwed up PM me.

1. Japan
2. Korean Republic
3. Argentina
4. Ghana
5. Cote D'ivoire
6. Croatia
7. Portugal
8. Honduras
9. Netherlands
10. Belgium
11. Brazil
12. United States of America
13. Switzerland
14. Cameroon
15. Algeria
16. Italy
17. Bosnia and Herzegovina
18. Chile
19. Australia
20. Costa Rica
21. Mexico
22. England
23. Uruguay
24. France
25. Ecuador
26. Spain
27. Russia
28. Greece
29. Columbia
30. Nigeria
31. Germany
32. Iran
___________


----------



## edlavis88

Got Australia... Fml at least I have a shot at the 10mil


----------



## Stun Gun

you joking right. 7 actually got Portugal, thats funny since Ronaldo is number 7 haha that's the number I was going to pick but it was taken so damn you Gazh aha


----------



## No_Mercy

My plan was to go for the worst teams!!! Hhahaha...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Aww goddamit, I'm Switzerland. :laugh:

Rooting for CupCake to win it all.


----------



## Stun Gun

Spite my 14 was actually a 26. No big deal , you just be blind


----------



## Spite

Stun Gun said:


> Spite my 14 was actually a 26. No big deal , you just be blind


Sure you did mate, ah well too late now


----------



## Stun Gun

damn. my team stinks


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Can i swap Portugal for England?

:admin:

..shy bairns get nowt as they say..


----------



## kickstar

UFC_OWNS said:


> Hopefully croatia lose to cameroon and mexico so i can win that 10 mil.


Croatia will be in finale vs Brazil, and we will revenge that unfair loss. Let's just hope Nishimura dont judge finale...


----------



## UKMMAGURU

kickstar said:


> Croatia will be in finale vs Brazil, and we will revenge that unfair loss. *Let's just hope Nishimura dont judge finale*...


Imagine if that happened, gutted.


----------



## Stun Gun

gazh said:


> Can i swap Portugal for England?
> 
> :admin:
> 
> ..shy bairns get nowt as they say..


i'll trade you :wink03:


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Stun Gun said:


> i'll trade you :wink03:


I only want England, then I can support this and real life with minimum effort.

Plus England and Portugal are more or less identical, outsiders to win, both lost their opening games etc.


----------



## Andrus

I actually have a chance to win. Anyone want to trade Netherlands for Colombia?


----------



## Killz

GHANA?!!! ******* Ghana!


Right that's it, you are all banned! :admin:


----------



## OHKO

Greece...you kid. 

I want Germany

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spite

gazh said:


> Can i swap Portugal for England?
> 
> :admin:
> 
> ..shy bairns get nowt as they say..


Of course you can mate.

Just fill in an WC231 form, part b. And I'll get it sorted for ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Spite said:


> Of course you can mate.
> 
> Just fill in an WC231 form, part b. And I'll get it sorted for ya! :thumbsup:


Done.

*gazh - England*

..Mint!


----------



## Killz

Yeah on mine you seem to have mispelled Argentina by spelling it 'Ghana'... don't worry though, i know it's just a clerical error and expect it to be rectified in good time.

thank you now.


----------



## Spite

gazh said:


> Done.
> 
> *gazh - England*
> 
> ..Mint!


Sorry mate, form had to be in 1pm.

Looks like your stuck with your old pick.


Red tape and all that.

:sarcastic10:



Killz said:


> Yeah on mine you seem to have mispelled Argentina by spelling it 'Ghana'... don't worry though, i know it's just a clerical error and expect it to be rectified in good time.
> 
> thank you now.


Yeah, you just cant get the staff these days. You'll need to take it up with my secretary, HitorGetHit.


----------



## Stun Gun

Not many of us seem happy with our picks haha


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

At least now I've got a reason to root for Switzerland.


----------



## edlavis88

Stun Gun said:


> Not many of us seem happy with our picks haha


Unless you've got Germany,Argentina, the Dutch or Brazil I'm not sure why anyone would be happy! 4 horse race unless Belgium really shock us!


----------



## AlanS

I'm pretty stoked to have Nigeria!

Now is there a sarcasm smiley round here???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

AlanS said:


> I'm pretty stoked to have Nigeria!
> 
> Now is there a sarcasm smiley round here???
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nigeria is basically the worst possible team without being the worst.


----------



## BaBoom!!

France, not too bad. 

Still cant bring myself to ever support them in a match though


----------



## Spite

Don't despair guys.

Remember everyones a winner unless your team finishes 3rd!

If you have a bad team, root for them to get smashed!


----------



## Soojooko

Costa Rica. I can dig it. If they qualify instead of England, I'll wet my knickers.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Soojooko said:


> Costa Rica. I can dig it. If they qualify instead of England, I'll wet my knickers.


traitor


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Killz said:


> GHANA?!!! ******* Ghana!
> 
> 
> Right that's it, you are all banned! :admin:


I was gonna pick number 4 to begin with as its my lucky number. Phewwww! Still, I got Equador.


----------



## Soojooko

UFC_OWNS said:


> traitor


Meh. Ive gone from being a season ticket holding football nut, to somebody who enjoys watching footballers suffer. The more they earn, the more i'm enjoying.

Top level footballers have become a loathsome bunch. Hard to root for somebody who's a massive twat.

So, yes. Costa Rica ftw!


----------



## boatoar

Suarezzzzz! Haha, what a performance. I was cheering England mind you. My GF told me to bet Uruguay and I didn't listen. I hate when her coin flip guesses are right. Especially on such a juicy betting dog. D'oh!


----------



## edlavis88

Ahhh the joys of being an England fan at a World Cup!! Absolutely dreadful performance...

I said as soon as the draw was made that I could see the outcome already... England being knocked out by footballs 2 most controversial characters Baloteli and Suarez...


----------



## Andrus

I'm a definite qualifier. Thank you, Colombia!


----------



## No_Mercy

Where's Belgium at...am I winning or losing...hahah!

England and Spain lost. Things are getting interesting!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

No_Mercy said:


> Where's Belgium at...am I winning or losing...hahah!
> 
> England and Spain lost. Things are getting interesting!


Winning so far. Some people say Belgium can go far. I don't see it.


----------



## AlanS

Screw everyone else where's Nigeria at??? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soojooko

Costa Rica rocks! :hug:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Soojooko said:


> Costa Rica rocks! :hug:


bah humbug you lucky sod


----------



## Spite

Soojooko said:


> Costa Rica rocks! :hug:


Looking good for a million creds mate.

Question is that the most you've ever had... everytime I see you, you seem to be around the 2k mark


----------



## Soojooko

Spite said:


> Looking good for a million creds mate.
> 
> Question is that the most you've ever had... everytime I see you, you seem to be around the 2k mark


I've had more, but never honestly earned. Rather, given to me by generous members.

Then I tend to blow it all on absurd underdogs.:thumbsup:


----------



## Spite

The Auger and HitorGetHit are the first winners. 1 Mil and 500k respectively.

Don Rifle and Me. 1 Mil and 500k respectively.

Congrats!

- Stun Gun Looking good for 10,250,000 Credits!


----------



## No_Mercy

Sweet where does Belgium fit in all of this!


----------



## AlphaDawg

Go Russia!


----------



## Spite

No_Mercy said:


> Sweet where does Belgium fit in all of this!


Belgium have already qualified and just need to avoid defeat against South Korea to win the group.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Called croatia blowing it against mexico now I get zilch for my efforts


----------



## Spite

Costa Rica win the group, who'd have thought it?

Soojooko wins 1 mill creds and Boatoar brings home 500k.

Congrats.


----------



## Stun Gun

Cameroon sucks turds. my god


----------



## boatoar

Yeaaah. Uruguay! Sounds like Suarez got a bit hungry though. May be the end of their run if he's suspended. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andrus

I love Colombia. A millie a millie a millie a millie


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Italy going home the way they did felt like retribution for all the games they only won because of referee failure in the past.

Now Suarez will probably have to sit out the rest of the tournament.










GO SWITZERLAND!!! :laugh:


----------



## Spite

Andrus, OKHO and onip69 win 1 mill, 500k and 250k respectively.

Congrats!


----------



## OHKO

Yay! 

Greece repaid the trust I never had in them.

Hopefully they can pull it off against Costa Rica.

Edit: Congrats to Stun Gun for having the worst team in the tournament!

They are dreadful.


----------



## Spite

BaBoom wins 1 Million creds
Hammerlock and Alan S both win 500k Credits
Cookie Monster and AJClark both get 250k Credits

Congrats

but

Big congrats to Stun Gun who now officially has the worst team in the competition! + 10,000,000 creds coming your way.

Not bad considering all the bitching and whining you done when you drew Cameroon!


----------



## Killz

Spite just PM me a final total and I'll bung you a load of credits to pay out


----------



## Spite

Killz said:


> Spite just PM me a final total and I'll bung you a load of credits to pay out


Work Dodger.


----------



## BaBoom!!

Spite said:


> BaBoom wins 1 Million creds



:jaw:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

BaBoom!! said:


> :jaw:


Congratz.


----------



## Spite

Cup Cake and No_Mercy both bank 1 Million creds!

HorsePowerR takes home a cool 500k

Killz and KickStat bank 250k each.

Congrats!
-----------------------------------------------

Stun Gun has won 10,250,000 for both finishing last AND having the shittiest team in the competition

----------------------------------------------

Still 10,5 and 2 million to be played for in the next round so don't forget to follow your teams!

----------------------------------------------

I will pay out sometime later today, once killz transfers the funds across!


----------



## Spite

Slight delay in paying out fellas.

The system wont let me donate funds.

Admins are looking into it though.

If the worst comes to worst I'll just keep all the creds myself!

:wink03:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Congratz to StunGun for having the shittiest team. :laugh:


----------



## Spite

All paid. Any problems PM me.


----------



## TheAuger

Thanks for the credits. I am sure I will have more coming after future rounds.:thumbsup:


----------



## HorsepoweR

Thank u


----------



## Andrus

Thanks for the credit. 

Colombia's unstoppable!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Let's go Switzerland! All you have to do is stop Messi. :laugh:


----------



## Soojooko

So... Costa Rica have knocked out England and Greece. And now on to the Dutch.

As an English Greek who loves weed, this is all shaping up to be rather amusing.


----------



## No_Mercy

I am once again a MILLIONAIRE! After my devastating losses last year with The Reem twice and Anderson Silva also twice...oh and Gonzo's recommendation on going all in w/ Bisping vs Kennedy...ahahahha! That put me on skid row. So I decided to earn credits the hard wayyy and work my way back up slowly. 

Yahhh!!!

Big ups to SPITE for orchestrating this contest!


----------



## Spite

*WINNER - CupCake scores 10 million credits! - Big Grats!*

Since nobody had Argentina I've upgraded Netherlands to 2nd place and Brazil to 3rd Place.

RUNNER-UP - TheAuger nets 5 million credits!

3RD Place - DonRifle bags 2 million credits

Thanks for playing all.

Heres to 4 years time in Russia! :s


----------



## UFC_OWNS

well i called that


----------



## Spite

UFC_OWNS said:


> well i called that


Indeed you did :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Damn cupcake doesn't watch the game and gets germany and I do and get awful croatia, oh cruel fate hahaha


----------



## No_Mercy

Great job on hosting this Spite! Will see yall in four years!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Rugby world cup 2015 getonit


----------



## LizaG

UFC_OWNS said:


> *Damn cupcake doesn't watch the game and gets germany and I do and get awful croatia, oh cruel fate hahaha*












WOOHOO! Great competition Spite  very well done indeed!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

CupCake said:


> WOOHOO! Great competition Spite  very well done indeed!


----------



## Killz

Euros 2016


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Killz said:


> Euros 2016


Indeed.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

A-league 2014-15


----------

